# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  شيء من سيرة مفتي الديار في وقته العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله

## أبو البراء الأنصاري

هذه مقتطفات من سيرة ذلك العلم الجهبذ؛ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، بقلم البحاثة الشيخ عبد المحسن بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ وفقه الله تعالى ، وإلى المقالة:
الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن الشيخ الإمام محمَّد بن عبدالوهاب (ت 1389هـ) أشهر من عَلَم، وسيرته حافلة بالكثير من الإنجازات الكبيرة التي تصدى لها، فكان بحق امةً في رجل.
وأحسب أنَّ الكلام عن سيرته من أمثالي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر، وذلك لأنه كالشمس في رابعة النهار، لا تحتاج دليلاً على سطوعها، ولا برهانًا لإثبات وجودها.
غير أنَّ محبةَ استذكار سيرته دفعني لتسطير هذه الكلمات، وسبك هذه العبارات.
ولد هذا العالم سنة 1311هـ، في بيت متوسط الحال من الناحية المادية، لكنه كريمٌ سامقٌ من الناحية المعنوية والأدبية، كيف لا..؟! ووالده قاضي البلد، وجده علامة وقته، ووالد جده كذلك، وجد جده الإمام الكبير، والداعية الشهير، المجدد لمعالم التوحيد، ووالد جد جده قاضي البلد، وجد جد جده علامة ناحيته، فأي عزٍ هو أسمى من ذلك، وأي شرفٍ فوقه، اللهم خلا شرف الانتساب للعترة النبوية، والنسبة الهاشمية، فتلك إذا اجتمعت بالاستقامة فدونها خرط القتاد.
وقد كان الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم ذكيًا، وكان كغيره يتردد على حِلق تحفيظ القرآن، وحِلق العلم(1)، إلاَّ انه في سن السابعة عشرة تقريبًا كاد أن يتركه(2)، غير أنَّ الإرادة الإلهية، والعناية الربانية، اقتضت أن يصاب بأثرٍ في عينيه، وذلك سنة 1328هـ تقريبًا، التمس علاجه في البحرين بصحبة شقيقه الشيخ عبدالله(3)، ولم يجد ذلك نفعًا، ولم يعود عليه بمزيد فائدة، ففقد نور عينيه، وذهب بصرُه.
وقد ازداد ألم الفتى بعد ذلك بسنة واحدة(4)، إذ فقدت الرياض قاضيها، وفقد الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم والده.
ولرب نازلةٍ يضيق لها الفتى

ذرعـًا وعند الله منها المخرج

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها

فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج

* *
دعِ الأيامَ تفعل ما تشاءُ

وطب نفسًا إذا حكم القضاء

ولا تجزع لحادثـةِ الليالي

فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء

فرجع الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم إلى طريق العلم، وانتظم في دروسه بكل همَّة ونشاط(5)، ووافق ذلك لديه قلبًا سليمًا، وأذنًا واعية، فحصَّل خلال عشر سنوات علمًا جمًا، تصدى على أثره للتدريس والفتيا.
واستمر الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم في دروسه الخاصَّة، والتي توسع بها بعد ذلك. وقد كانت الحال آنذاك بعد وفاة جده العلامة الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن آل الشيخ، والعلامة الشيخ حمد بن علي بن عتيق، هي أشبه بالمجامع الفقهية الآن، حيث كان ترأسها أولاً الشيخ عبدالله بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ، ثم آلت لأخيه الشيخ محمَّد بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ(6)، تجتمع لإصدار الفتيا في الأمور الكبيرة الحادثة، ومنها على سبيل المثال فتنة الأخوان الأولى سنة 1337هـ، وفتنة الأخوان الثانية سنة 1345هـ.
وبعد وفاة عمِّه الشيخ عبدالله بن عبداللطيف سنة 1339هـ، حلَّ الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم محلَّه في التدريس، وبعد وفاة عمِّه الشيخ محمَّد بن عبداللطيف سنة 1367هـ انفرد الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ بالزعامة الدينية في نجد، وكانت للشيخ عبدالله بن حسن آل الشيخ (ت 1378هـ) الزعامة الدينية في الحجاز، ثم صدر الأمرُ الملكي الكريم من الملك عبدالعزيز قبل وفاته - رحمه الله - بأحد عشر شهرًا، وبالتحديد في 2 /4 /1372هـ بتسمية الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم مفتيًا أكبر للمملكة العربية السعودية، ومرجعًا للعلماء(7). وأرجع الأمر الملكي سبب ذلك لما يتصف به من الكفاية العلمية، والصفات الحميدة.
وقد استمر الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم في الزعامة الدينية ستَ عشرةَ سنة، لا ينافسه فيها منافس، ولا ينازعه فيها منازع؛ فهو مرجع الفتوى خلال تلك المدة، بالإضافة إلى كونه مرجعًا في الأمور القضائية وغيرها.
فهو هامة علمية سامقة، قلت: وللشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم تعقبات تدل على غزارة علمه وفقهه، ومن ذلك تعقبه لرواية عن الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله - بشأن بدعية التعريف - عشية عرفة - بالأمصار بقوله: (ولكن أحمد قال: لا بأس به وأنا لا أفعله؛ وحينئذ الراجح هو عدم فعله، لأن هذه عبادة اختصت بمكان وهو عرفة، ولا يلحق غيره به، فإلحاق مكان بمكان في عبادة زيادة في الشرع فالذي عليه العمل أنه بدعة) انتهى كلامه - رحمه الله -(8).
ومما يدل على فقهه أيضًا أنه عندما سئل - رحمه الله - هل يجوز اختلاط الرجال بالنساء إذا أمنت الفتنة؟ أجاب بقوله: (اختلاط الرجال بالنساء له ثلاث حالات:
الأولى: اختلاط النساء بمحارمهن من الرجال، وهذا لا إشكال في جوازه.
الثانية: اختلاط النساء بالأجانب لغرض الفساد، وهذا لا إشكال في تحريمه.
الثالثة: اختلاط النساء بالأجانب في: دور العلم والحوانيت والمكاتب والمستشفيات والحفلات ونحو ذلك، فهذا في الحقيقة قد يظن السائل في بادئ الأمر أنه لا يؤدي إلى افتتان كل واحد من النوعين بالآخر. ولكشف حقيقة هذا القسم فإنا نجيب عنه من طريق: مجمل، ومفصل)؛ ثم استطرد - رحمه الله - في التفصيل في المسألة(9).
وكان يبسط كثيرًا للطلبة الدرس، ويجيبهم عن أسئلتهم، ويكشف عنهم الشبه بانشراح، ورحابة صدر(10)، وعرف بالحكمة في توجيه الطلبة وتعليمهم، حيث كان يرفق بهم في محل الرفق، ويقوى عليهم في محل القوة(11).
وله روايات لأخبار مهمة، ومن ذلك أنَّ سماحته عندما سُئل عن يوسف، وشمسان، وتاج المذكورين في كتاب: (كشف الشبهات)، أجاب بقوله: (يوسف وشمسان وتاج أسماءُ أُناس كفرة طواغيت، وليست أَسماءَ مواضع. فأَما تاج فهو من أَهل الخرج تصرف إليه النذور ويدعى ويعتقد فيه النفع والضر، وكان يأْتي إلى أَهل الدرعية من بلده الخرج لتحصيل ماله من النذور، وقد كان يخافه كثير من الناس الذين يعتقدون فيه. وله أَعوان وحاشية لا يتعرض لهم بمكروه، بل يدعى فيهم الدعاوى الكاذبة، وتنسب إليهم الحكايات القبيحة. وممَّا ينسب إلى تاج أَنه أَعمى ويأتي من بلده الخرج من غير قائد يقوده. وأما شمسان فالذي يظهر من رسائل إمام الدعوة - رحمه الله - أنه لا يبعد عن العارض، وله أَولاد يعتقد فيهم. وأما يوسف فقد كان على قبره وثن يعتقد فيه، ويظهر أَن قبره في الكويت أَو الأحساء كما يفهم من بعض رسائل الشيخ - رحمه الله -)(12).
ومما نقل عنه قوله: (وأَنا أَقص الآن قصة عبدالرحمن البكري من أهل نجد، كان أَولاً من طلاب العلم على العم الشيخ عبدالله(13) وغيره، ثم بدا له أَن يفتح مدرسة في عمان يعلم فيها التوحيد من كسبه الخاص فإذا فرغ ما في يده أخذ بضاعة من أَحد وسافر إلى الهند، وربما أخذ نصف سنة في الهند. قال الشيخ البكري: كنت بجوار مسجد في الهند وكان فيه مدرس إذا فرغ من تدريسه لعنوا ابن عبدالوهاب، وإذا خرج من المسجد مرَّ بي وقال: أَنا أُجيد العربية لكن أحب أَن أَسمعها من أَهلها، ويشرب من عندي ماءً باردًا. فأَهمني ما يفعل في درسه، قال: فاحتلت بأَن دعوته وأَخذت (كتاب التوحيد) ونزعت ديباجته ووضعته على رف في منزلي قبل مجيئه، فلما حضر قلت: أَتأْذن لي أَن آتي ببطيخة. فذهبت، فلما رجعت إذا هو يقرأُ ويهز رأْسه فقال: لمن هذا الكتاب؟ هذه التراجم شبه تراجم البخاري هذا والله نفس البخاري؟! فقلت لا أدري، ثم قلت أَلا نذهب للشيخ الغزوي لنسأَله -وكان صاحب مكتبة، وله رد على جامع البيان- فدخلنا عليه فقلت للغزوي كان عندي أَوراق سأَلني الشيخ من هي له؟ فلم أَعرف، ففهم الغزوي المراد، فنادى من يأْتي بكتاب (مجموعة التوحيد) فأُتي بها فقابل بينهما فقال هذا لمحمَّد بن عبدالوهاب. فقال العالم الهندي مغضبًا وبصوت عال: الكافر. فسكتنا وسكت قليلاً. ثم هدأَ غضبه فاسترجع. ثم قال: إن كان هذا الكتاب له فقد ظلمناه. ثم إنه صار كل يوم يدعو له ويدعو معه تلاميذه وتفرق تلاميذ له في الهند وإذا فرغوا من القراءة دعوا جميعًا للشيخ ابن عبدالوهاب)(14).
وحول كتاب: (كشف الشبهات) للإمام محمَّد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله - عبر الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم عنه بقوله: (هذا الكتاب جواب لشبه اعترض بها بعض المنتسبين للعلم في زمانه عليه، لما تصدى الشيخ لبيان التوحيد والدعوة إليه وتفصيل أنواعه، اعترض عليه بعض الجهلة المتعلمين أزّهم إبليس فجمعوا شبها شبهوا بها على الناس، فأجابهم بهذا الكتاب، وكشف شبههم)(15).
وكانت له علاقات واسعة مع علماء عصره كالشيخ محمود شلتوت (ت 1382) شيخ الجامع الأزهر، والشيخ الداعية المعروف محمد البشير الإبراهيمي (ت 1385هـ)، والشيخ أحمد محمَّد شاكر (ت 1377هـ) وكثير من العلماء، كعلماء الهند وغيرها.
وكان الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز يخاطب شيخه بأبلغ العبارات ومن ذلك قوله: (من عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز إلى حضرة سماحة الوالد الجليل شيخنا الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم وفقه الله لكل خير آمين)، وتارةً (من عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز إلى حضرة سماحة الوالد الكريم رئيس القضاة الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم وفقه الله لما يرضيه آمين).
وكان - رحمه الله - يبادل تلميذه نفس الاحترام، فيقول مثلاً في أحد مكاتباته:(من محمَّد بن إبراهيم إلى حضرة صاحب الفضيلة عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله ابن باز)، وتارة: (من محمَّد بن إبراهيم إلى حضرة نائبنا بالجامعة الإسلامية الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز سلمه الله).
والحديث عن سماحة الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ لن يستوعبه مقال، ولكن هذه التفاتة لعالم يستحق أن تدرس سيرته بتمعن.
** ** **
(1) ومن ضمنها حلقة عمه الشيخ عبدالله بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ.
(2) معلومة أمدني بها الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن سليمان الرويشد: نقلاً عن سماحة الشيخ نفسه.
(3) معلومة أمدني بها الشيخ إبراهيم بن عبدالله آل الشيخ.
(4) إثر إصابته -على ما يبدو- بالحمى المالطية، معلومة أمدني بها الشيخ إبراهيم بن عبدالله آل الشيخ.
(5) قلت: وقد كان يقطع ماشيًا مسافات طويلة من أجل طلب العلم، ومن تلك الدروس دروس عميه الشيخ عبدالله والشيخ محمَّد، ودرس الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم بن محمود، ودرس الشيخ سعد بن حمد عتيق، ودرس الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله النمر، وغيرهم.
(6) انظر: على سبيل المثال الدرر السنية في غير ما موضع.
(7) انظر: جريدة أم القرى العدد: (1444)، السنة التاسعة والعشرون، ص:1.
(8) انظر: فتاوى ورسائل سَماحة الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ، جمع وترتيب وتحقيق محمَّد بن عبدالرحمن بن قاسم، الطبعة الأولى، مطبعة الحكومة بمكة المكرمة، 1399هـ، 3/ 105.
(9) انظر: المصدر السابق، 10/ 25.
(10) نقلاً عن تلميذه الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز.
(11) المصدر السابق.
(12) انظر: المصدر السابق، 1/ 117.
(13) العلامة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ.
(14) انظر: فتاوى ورسائل سَماحة الشيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ، مصدر سابق، 1/ 61.
(15) انظر: شرح سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله- لكشف الشبهات ص: 13، بتصرف يسير.

وهذا رابط المقالة:
http://www.al-jazirah.com/2015/20150927/wo1.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سيرة سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ
مفتي الديار السعودية رحمه الله تعالىإعداد : ناصر بن حمد الفهد
1420
المقدمة
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين ، وبعد :
فإن قراءة سير الصالحين تبعث في النفس الرغبة في التأسي ، وتثير في القلب كوامن الإيمان والحرص على الخير ، والرغبة في الاستزادة من الصالحات .
ولعل من أبرز العلماء الذين شهد لهم بالتقوى والصلاح والجرأة في قول الحق والسير على نهج السلف – نحسبه كذلك- صاحب السماحة الشيخ/ محمد ابن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى ، فهو نسيج وحده رحمه الله تعالى ، فقد جمع الله له أموراً قل أن تجتمع في رجلٍ واحد ،فقد كان رحمه الله أمة لوحده علماً وعملاً وجهاداً وخدمة للمسلمين ونفعاً لهم .
وقد كان للوالد – حفظه الله تعالى – صلة وثيقة بالشيخ محمد رحمه الله إذ عمل عنده ما يقارب من ثمانية عشر عاماً وصحبه في حلقات الدرس وفي منزله وفي رحلاته وفي مجالسه العامة والخاصة، وكان الوالد كثيراً ما يتحدث عنه وعن فقهه وفتاواه وعلمه وأحاديثه وفوائده . 
وقد طلبت من الوالد حفظه الله تعالى أن يذكر لي بعض ما يعرفه عن حياة الشيخ وسيرته فوافق جزاه الله خيراً، فكان هذا الكتيب الذي أملاه علي ورأيت إخراجه تعميماً للفائدة.
واعلم أن جميع ما في هذه النبذة هي من إملاء الوالد من حفظه لم يرجع فيها إلى كتاب ولا لغيره، ولم أفعل شيئاً فيها سوى الترتيب وإعادة الصياغة في بعض المواضع ، وتقديمي لها بهذه المقدمة ، وبترجمة موجزة للراوي ،وصلى الله على محمد.ناصر بن حمد بن حمين الفهدترجمة الراوي
هو الشيخ حمد بن حمين بن حمد بن فهد الفرهود من الأساعدة من الروقة من قبيلة عتيبة الهوازنية.
ولد حفظه الله تعالى في مدينة الزلفي عام 1351هـ، ونشأ عند أبويه وتعلم القراءة والكتابة وقرأ القرآن صغيراً ، ثم انتقل إلى مدينة (الرياض) و استقر به الحال فيها عام 1374هـــ، وبدأ في العمل عند الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله منذ ذلك العام وحتى وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله عام 1389هـ .
ورزق حفظه الله بأحد عشر ولداً منهم أربعة من الذكور هم :
عبد العزيز و عبد الرحمن ومحمد وناصر.
وقد كان أول عمله الرسمي في (رئاسة المعاهد) ، ثم في( رئاسة القضاء )، ثم في (وزارة العدل) وبقي فيها حتى أحيل على التقاعد في رجب سنة1411 هـ .
اسمه وولادته :
هو الإمام العلامة والبحر الفهامة سماحة الشيخ: محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن شيخ الإسلام محـمد ابن عبد الوهاب التميمي.
ولد رحمه الله تعالى يوم عاشوراء من عام 1311هـ ،حدثني الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى –أخو الشيخ الأكبر- قال: كانت أمه صائمة عاشوراء يوم ولدته اهـ.
أبـوه هـو الشيـخ القـاضي إبراهيم ابن عبد اللطيف، وأمه هي (الجوهرة بنت عبد العزيز الهلالي) من (عرقة) من المزاريع من بني عمرو من تميم .
نشأته وفقده لبصره:
نشأ نشأة دينية علمية ، في بيت علم و دين ، فأدخل الكتّاب في صغره فحفظ القرآن مبكراً ، ثم بدأ الطلب على العلماء مبكراً قبل أن يبلغ السادسة عشر ، ثم أصيب رحمه الله تعالى بمرض في عينية وهو في هذه السن ولازمه سنة تقريباً حتى فقد بصره في حدود عام 1328هـ وهو في سن السابعة عشر –كما حدثني هو رحمه الله تعالى بذلك- .
وكان يعرف القراءة والكتابة قبل فقده لبصره ، و يوجد له بعض الأوراق بخطه قبل أن يفقد بصره ، وكان يعرف الكتابة حتى بعد فقده بصره وشاهدته رحمه الله تعالى يكتب بعض الكلمات على الأرض .
زواجه وأولاده:
حدثني الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى أنه تزوج ست مرات ، وأول زواجٍ له كان في سنة 1335هـ تقريباً وهو في الرابعة والعشرين من عمره ، ومات وفي عصمته ثلاث زوجات:
1-أم عبد العزيز بنت عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ ، وأنجب منها المشايخ : عبد العزيز وإبراهيم وأحمد.
2-أم عبد الله بنت عبد الرحمن بن ناصر وأنجب منها الشيخ عبد الله وشقيقته.
3- والثالثة من عائلة القفاري من بني تميم.
أوصافه: 
كان رحمه الله تعالى متوسط الطول ، ملئ الجسم ،متوسط اللون ليس بالأبيض ولا بالأسمر بل بين ذلك ، خفيف شعر العارضين جداً ، يوجد شعر قليل على ذقنه ، إذا مشى يمشي بوقار وسكينة ، وكان رحمه الله تعالى كثير الصمت وإذا تكلم لا يتكلم إلا بما يفيد.
مشايخه وطلبه للعلم:
سبق أن ذكرت أنه أدخل الكتاب في صغره ، فحفظ القرآن مبكراً ، ثم بدأ بطلب العلم على مشايخ عصره قبل فقده لبصره ، وهو في سن المراهقة قبل أن يفقد بصره رحمه الله تعالى، وبعد أن فقد بصره استمر في طلبه العلم حتى نبغ مبكراً ، وتصدر للإفتاء والتدريس .
ومن المشايخ الذين درس عليهم :
1-الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن مفيريج : وقرأ عليه القرآن وهو صغير ، وكان الشيخ محمد رحمه الله يثني كثيراً على حفظ هذا الشيخ وسمعته يقول عنه : (إنه آية في حفظه لكتاب الله ، وفي ضبطه للإعراب ،و كان أثناء القراءة عليه يكتب فإذا أخطأ أحد في الحفظ أو القراءة يرد عليه، وكان يرد الخطأ في الحفظ والخطأ في الإعراب، وكان يفتح على الأئمة إذا أخطئوا من أول الآية أو التي قبلها)اهـ.
2-عمه الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف : وبدأ في الدراسة عليه قبل أن يفقد بصره ، وكان الشيخ عبد الله رحمه الله يحب الشيخ محمداً ويقدره كثيراً رغم صغر سنه آنذاك، وقد سمعت الشيخ محمد رحمه الله تعالى يصفه ويقول : (كانت عيون الشيخ عبد الله رحمه الله حسنة ، وكنت إذا أتيت إليه يرحب بي ترحيباً كثيراً، ويقدمني في المجلس ، وكان هذا الفعل من الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى يخجلني)اهـ.
3-الشيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق : وكان الشيخ محمد يحبه ويقدره كثيراً ، وكان إذا ذكره قال : (شيخنا الشيخ الكبير والعالم الشهير).
4-الشيخ عبد الله بن راشد : سمعت الشيخ محمداً يقول: ( درست عليه علم الفرائض وكان آية فيها).
5-الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع: رأيته مراراً إذا جاء للشيخ محمد رحمه الله قام إليه واستقبله ورحب به وأجلسه مكانه ، فسألت عن السبب في تقدير الشيخ له ، فقيل لي إنه شيخ له ، ولأنه يكبره بالسن.
أعماله:
من أعماله التي تولاها :
1- عين قاضياً في (الغطغط) واستمر في هذا العمل ستة أشهر ، وتزوج الشيخ من أهلها أثناء إقامته هناك.
2- كان إماماً لمسجد الشيخ عبد الرحمن ابن حسن –المسمى الآن مسجد الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم- وقد حدثني الشيخ نفسه رحمه الله أن اسم المسجد هو (مسجد الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ) ، وكان خطيباً للجامع الكبير ، واستمر في الإمامة والخطابة إلى موته رحمه الله تعالى.
3-التعليم : وكان رحمه الله –قبل انشغاله بالأعمال الكثيرة في مصالح المسلمين- له حلقة تدريس في مسجده بعد الفجر ، وفي بيته في الضحى ، وفي مسجده أيضاً بعد العصر أحياناً.
4-وكذلك كان هو المفتي للبلاد ، وكان قبل فتح (إدارة الإفتاء) رسمياً هو الذي يفتي ، ثم افتتحت (إدارة الإفتاء ) رسمياً في شهر شعبان من عام 1374هـ تحت إشرافه.
5-ولما افتتحت رئاسة المعاهد والكليات أيضاً كان هو الرئيس ، وكان قد أناب عنه أخاه الشيخ عبد اللطيف.
6-ولما تأسست رئاسة القضاء عام 1376هـ عمد رسمياً برئاسة القضاء ، ووضعت لها ميزانية خاصة، وعين ابنه الشيخ عبد العزيز نائباً له فيها ، و الشيخ عبد الله بن خميس مديراً عاماً.
7-ولما افتتحت رئاسة البنات عام 1380هـ كان هو المشرف العام عليها ، فوضع الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن ناصر بن رشيد رئيساً عليها ، ثم عين بدلاً عنه الشيخ ناصر بن حمد الراشد.
8-ولما افتتحت رابطة العالم الإسلامي كان هو رئيس المجلس التأسيسي لها ، وكان الأمين للرابطة هو محمد سرور الصبان.
9-ولما افتتحت الجامعة الإسلامية عام 1380هـ كان هو المؤسس لها وعين نـائباً له الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

طريقته في التعليم وتلاميذه:
1-كان إذا صلى الفجر استند على سارية مستقبلاً القبلة –في الصيف على الجدار الشرقي لمسجده، وفي الشتاء في خلوة المسجد- ، ويتحلق عليه الطلبة ، ثم يبدأون بالقراءة عليه من المتون حفظاً ، ثم يبدأ بالشرح ، لمدة ساعة أو أكثر ، ثم يفترقون ويأتي آخرون عند الشيخ في البيت للدرس وقت الضحى .
2-كان يطلب القراءة من بعض الطلبة الذين يمتازون بقوة الصوت أو حسنه -دون من في صوتهم ضعف- كالشيخ أحمد بن قاسم وأخوه الشيخ محمد والشيخ فهد بن حمين والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن فريان.
3-كان يلزم طلبته بحفظ المتون ، وكان حازماً في هذا الأمر ، ويقول : إن الذي لا يحفظ المتون ليس بطالب علم ، بل هو مستمع.
4-وكان يلزم طلبته بالحضور للدرس دائماً ولا يرضى بغياب أحد منهم .
5-كان طريقته في درس المطولات الاختصار في الشرح، فلا يشرح إلا مواضع قليلة تحتاج للشرح بخلاف المختصرات فإنه كان يطيل الشرح فيها.
6-وكان لا يريد الأسئلة التي تكون خارج الدرس أو التي يراها قليلة الفائدة .
7-كان في أول وقته يدرس طلبته جميع الدروس ، ثم لما بدأت مسئولياته تكثر صار يأتي غيره في بعض العلوم كالشيخ أبي حبيب والشيخ حماد الأنصاري والشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري رحمهم الله.
8-كان له درس عام قبل صلاة العشاء في مسجده في التفسير وكان الذي يقرأ عليه في هذا الدرس هو الشيخ (عبد العزيز بن شلهوب).
9-وكان رحمه الله يحضر دروسه بعد العشاء الآخر، وكان الذي يأتيه لهذه المهمة هو الشيخ أحمد ابن عبد الرحمن بن قاسم ، فكان يأتيه بعد العشاء ويقرأ عليه دروس الغد ، وكان يطلب منه أن يأتيه بحاشية أبيه (الشيخ عبد الرحمن ) على الروض-قبل أن تطبع- ويطلب منه أن يقرأ فيه ، وكان يقرأ من حاشية العنقري أيضاً وكان يقول: إن العنقري طالت مدته في القضاء لذلك فحاشيته عن علم وفهم وممارسة.
10-وكان يختبر طلبته دائماً بنفسه في جميع العلوم التي يدرسهم إياها، ويصحح اختباراتهم أيضاً ، فلا يعين الطالب قاضياً أو مدرساً ونحو ذلك إلا بعد اجتيازه هذه الاختبارات.
تلاميذه:
ينقسم الذين درسوا على الشيخ إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
القسم الأول: من درسوا عليه قديماً –ولم أدرك وقت دراستهم- وهؤلاء كثيرون ومنهم:
1-الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد رحمه الله.
2-الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز.
3-الشيخ سليمان بن عبيد رحمه الله.
4-الشيخ صالح بن غصون رحمه الله.
5-الشيخ محمد بن مهيزع رحمه الله.
6-الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعد رحمه الله وكان قاضياً في (الزلفي).
7-الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن هويمل رحمه الله .
8-الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن فارس رحمه الله.
القسم الثاني : طلبته الذين أدركتهم ، وكانوا ملازمين له دائماً ، وهؤلاء عشرة طلاب هم :
1-الأخ الشيخ فهد بن حمين : وقد التحق بالشيخ من عام 1370هـ ولازمه ملازمة تامة ، وكان صوته جميلاً في القراءة فكان الشيخ محمد رحمه الله يرتاح لقراءته فيجعله إذا قرأ يطيل أكثر من غيره .
2-الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن قاسم : وكان يمتاز بحفظه للمتون وضبطه واستحضاره لها.
3-الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن قاسم: وكان كثير القراءة على الشيخ، وهو الذي كان يأتي للشيخ لتحضير الدروس بعد العشاء، وهو الذي كان كثيراً ما يسافر مع الشيخ في رحلاته ويقرأ عليه فيها، وهو الذي قام بترتيب مكتبة الشيخ محمد.
4-الشيخ محمد بن جابر رحمه الله وكان كفيفاً وصار قاضياً في المحكمة المستعجلة.
5-الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن فريان.
6-الشيخ عبد الله بن سليمان بن معيوف رحمه الله تعالى ولم يكمل.
7-الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السحيباني رحمه الله وقد صار قاضياً.
8-الشيخ عبد الله بن سعدان الجظعي وصار قاضياً.
9-الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين .
10- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن مقرن رحمه الله.
القسم الثالث : من لم يلازمه دائماً ، بل كان يأتي لحلقة الدرس أحياناً ، وهؤلاء كثيرون منهم :
1-الأمير محمد بن عبد العزيز بن سعود بن فيصل بن تركي رحمه الله تعالى ، وكان رجلاً صالحاً ، وكان يأتي لحلقة الشيخ أحياناً.
2-الشيخ ناصر البكر.
3- والشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل .
4- والشيخ أحمد الحميدان.
5-والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ.
أخلاقه:
1-الذكاء: فقد كان رحمه الله ذكياً ، ولم يبلغ إلى ما بلغ إليه مع فقده بصره مبكراً إلا لذكاء باهر تميز به عن غيره .
2-الحفظ: فقد كان رحمه الله حافظاً للمتون ، متقناً للقرآن فلا أذكر مرة –خلال 18سنة قضيتها معه-أنه قد رد عليه أحد أثناء قراءته للقرآن في المسجد أثناء الصلاة، وإن كان الشيخ رحمه الله لا يتحدث مطلقاً عن سعة حفظه أو عن محفوظاته أو ما أشبه ذلك.
3-الحزم والشدة: فكان رحمه الله حازماً شديداً، فكان يلزم الطلبة بالحفظ للمتون ولا يرضى بأقل من ذلك ، ولا يرضى بغياب أحد منهم .
4-الزهد في الألقاب والمديح : وقد صحبته ثمانية عشر عاماً ما سمعته يوماً قال عن نفسه (الشيخ) أو (المفتي) حتى لو كان ينقل الخبر عن غيره بل كان إذا ذكر اسمه ذكره مجرداً إلا مرة واحدة فقط وذلك عندما استضاف أحد وجهاء الخليج الصالحين فأراد مني أن أتصل له على الفندق ليحجز له فيه ، فلما كلم موظف الفندق-وكان مصرياً- قال له : معك محمد بن إبراهيم، فلم يعرفه، فقال:محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، فلم يعرفه ، فردد عليه مراراً فلم يعرفه ، فقال: المفتي، فلما انتهت المكالمة قال:هداه الله ، ألزمني أن نقول هذه الكلمة.
وكان إذا أثنى عليه أحد أو مدحه يقاطعه بقوله: الله يتوب علينا ، الله يعفو عنا.
5-الورع : فقد كان رحمه الله تعالى ورعاً خصوصاً في أمور العبادات إذا استفتي فيها ، وأحياناً لا يقضي فيها بشئ بل يتوقف ، وأحياناً يسأل عن المسألة فيتأملها يوماً أو يومين قبل الإجابة عليها –كما سيأتي بعض الأمثلة على ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى-. 
6-تقديره للعلماء والمشايخ والدعاة والقضاة:
فكان يثني على مشايخه الذين درس عليهم –وقد سبق ذكر شئ من ذلك- فكان يقول عن شيخه الشيخ سعد بن عتيق: شيخنا الشيخ الكبير والعالم الشهير، وكان إذا أتاه الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز ابن مانع قام له ورحب به وأجلسه مكانه.
ومن ذلك أنه كان يحب الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي رحمه الله تعالى –الداعية في (جيزان)- ويقدره ، فكان إذا أتى إليه يكرمه كثيراً.
ومن ذلك أنه كان يحب الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله تعالى ، وقد رأيت الشيخ حمود مرة أتى إلى الشيخ محمد يقرأ عليه أحد ردوده التي ألفها ضد بعض المبتدعة، فلما نهض الشيخ حمود وانصرف قال الشيخ محمد : الشيخ حمود مجاهد جزاه الله خبرا.
ومن ذلك أنه كان يحب الشيخ أحمد شاكر والشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمهما الله تعالى ، وقد رأيتهما عنده كثيراً إذا أتيا إلى المملكة ، وكان يكرمهم ويجلهم.
ومن ذلك احترامه وتقديره أيضاً للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب (أضواء البيان) والشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي.
ومن ذلك أنه كان لا يرضى لأحد من العامة أن يتكلم في القضاة مطلقاً إذا كان بغير حقٍ أو اتهام لنية القاضي وقصده ، ولو حدث ما يستدعي عزل القاضي لعزله ولا يتكلم عليه ولا يجعل أحداً يتكلم عليه إلا بحدود القضية.
7-الغيرة على دين الله : وكان رحمه الله صاحب غيرة شديدة على دين الله ، وله حوادث كثيرة جداً في هذا الباب.
ومن ذلك أنه أتاه في أحد الأيام خطاب ذكر له فيه بعض المنكرات ، فأصبح من الغد مهموما ،وسمعته يقول : لم أنم طول الليل من الضيق .
8-الحرص على الوقت : فقد كان رحمه الله تعالى وقته كله معمور بالعلم والتعليم والسعي في مصالح المسلمين ، وكان يأخذ جميع العرائض والأوراق التي تقدم إليه من عامة المسلمين في كل وقت ، ويجعل أحد الذين معه يقرأها عليه ثم يحيل كل ورقة إلى الجهة المختصة.
ومن حرصه على الاستفادة من الوقت أنه كان يحرص على الفائدة حتى في نزهاته، ومن ذلك أننا خرجنا معه مرة لـ(روضة نورة) في عام 1374هـ وكان معه في تلك الرحلة أحمد ابن قاسم فكان يطلب منه أن يقرأ عليه بعض الكتب ، وأذكر من تلك الكتب في تلك الرحلة :مسودة كتاب (دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آي الكتاب) للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى وكان قد أعطى الشيخ محمداً مسودتها ليراجعها فراجعها في تلك الرحلة، ومنه كتاب في (التعزير) لمؤلف مصري يدعى الشرباصي ، وخرجنا معه أيضاً في رحلة عام 1377هـ لروضة (أم حجول) قرب (رماح) وعام 1383هـ لـ(بطين ضرمى) وفي كل هذه الرحلات كان يصطحب معه بعض تلاميذه الذين يقرؤون عليه بعض الكتب.
9-الدعابة: كان رحمه الله تعالى -رغم شدته وحزمه وهيبة الناس له – صاحب دعابة –خصوصاً مع خاصته- ، وأحفظ له رحمه الله في ذلك حكايات كثيرة.
10-العبادة: كان رحمه الله تعالى لا يتحدث عن عبادته مطلقاً ولا يطلع أحداً عليها ، وكان رحمه الله يحج كثيراً خصوصاً في آخر عمره ، وكان كثير الاعتمار في رمضان ، وكان كثيراً ما يقرأ القرآن في سره.
11-طهارة القلب وعدم الغيبة والنميمة واستصغار الناس: وكان لا يرضى أن يغتاب أحد في مجلسه ، ولا أذكر مرة –طيلة صحبتي له-أنه تكلم على أحدٍ بسوء، بل كان إذا أحب شخصاً مدحه ، وإن لم يحبه تركه فلم يذكره ولا يرضى أن يذكره أحد بسوء عنده.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

من فتاواه وفوائده:
1-سألته عن العقل هل هو في الصدر أو في الرأس؟ فقال: قيل هذا ، وقيل هذا ، ولكن الذي يظهر أن الصدر يحضر ، والرأس يجمع.
2-و سمعته يقول : لابد في الوضوء من أقل جريان ولا يكفي مجرد البلل.
3-وكان أحد أبنائه الصغار يتوضأ فبدأ باليسار قبل اليمين فأخبرت الشيخ بذلك ، فضحك وقال: يجوز، ولكنه خلاف الأفضل.
4- وسأله رجل وأنا أسمع عن التسوك هل يبدأ باليسار أو باليمين؟ فقال : بل باليسار لأنه إماطة أذى.
5-وكان يقول في المسح على الجوارب أنه إذا كان فيه شق يسير فلا بأس بالمسح عليه خصوصاً إذا كان مما يلي باطن القدم.
6-وكنت معه مرة فصلينا المغرب خارج الرياض، فلما انصرف خلع الخفين ، فسألته عن السبب، فقال: انتهى وقت المسح عليهما والإمام ليس كالمأموم- يعني يخاف من نسيان المدة-.
7-وسألته عن التيمم هل يجزئ بكل تراب له غبار أو لا ، وهل يجزئ التيمم على الرمل-لأن منطقتي (الزلفي) كثيرة الرمل-، فقال: نعم يجوز.
وقد رأيت الشيخ محمد مراراً يتيمم على الجدار وكان طينياً يضربه مرة واحدة ثم يمسح يديه ووجهه.
8- وسمعته يقول : إن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما غزا تبوك في السنة التاسعة كان طريقه إلى (تبوك) أكثره رملي ولم ينقل عنه أنه حمل معه تراباً ليتيمم به ، لو كان فعل ذلك لتوفرت الدواعي والهمم لنقله ، فدل ذلك على جواز التيمم بالرمل وما أشبهه.
9- وكان كثيراً ما يسأل عن تغسيل اليدين من أثر الأكل وسريان الغسالة في ماء المجاري هل يجوز؟ فكان رحمه الله يقول : نعم ، يجوز ، وهل هو إلا وساخة من اليدين!!.
10-ورأيت مرة على (بشت) الشيخ دماً يسيراً بعد الصلاة فأخبرته ، فقال : الشئ اليسير لا بأس به.
11-وسأله رجل وأنا أسمع عن (الكولونيا) فقال الشيخ محمد : أما أنا فلا أستعمله ، ولو أصاب ثوبي شئ منه ما غسلته.
12- وسمعته يوماً يتكلم عن الأذان ومشروعيته وأهميته ، وقال: (إنه من شرائع الإسلام الظاهرة ، وأن الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان إذا غزا قوماً انتظر حتى الصبح فإن سمع أذاناً و إلا أغار عليهم ، وإنه لو صلى القوم ونسوا الأذان فإنهم يؤذنون و لا يعيدون الصلاة لأن الأذان للوقت وهو شريعة من شرائع الإسلام لا تترك، ثم قال : كنا عند الشيخ سعد بن عتيق رحمه الله في درسه قبل العصر في (الجامع الكبير)، ثم إنه صلى العصر وقد نسوا الأذان ، فلما انصرف من الصلاة سأل عن الأذان ، فأخبر بأنهم لم يؤذنوا ، فأمر أحد المأمومين أن يقوم ويؤذن ، قال الشيخ محمد : فقام في وسط الصف فأذن بعد الفراغ من الصلاة).
13-وكان رجل من أهل (الزلفي) يعمل بالتجارة ويسافر إلى بعض دول الخليج ليأتي ببعض البضائع ، فذكر لي أنه يسكن بجانب مسجد إمامه يحلق لحيته ويشرب الدخان ، وطلب مني أن استفتي الشيخ محمداً عن الصلاة خلف ذلك الرجل ، فسألت الشيخ، فسكت الشيخ قريباً من يومين ، ثم أعدت عليه السؤال فقال: يبحث عن مسجدٍ آخر فإن لم يجد فلا يصلي خلف هذا الفاسق ما دام مسافراً.
14-وسمعته يقول : إذا جلس الإمام للتشهد الأول وقام ولم يكمل المأموم تشهده فلا يتبعه حتى يكمل.
15-وفي عام 1377هـ أصيبت رجلي بمرضٍ فوضع فيها (الجبس) في مدينة (جدة) ، وكنت لا أستطيع الحركة فكنت أتيمم وأصلي إلى غير القبلة، فلما جئت إلى الرياض سألت الشيخ عن صلاتي وهل هي صحيحة أو أقضيها؟ فمكث أياماً ينظر فيها ثم لم يفتني فيها بشئ.
16-ورأيت رجلاً أتى إليه وقال : إنني أسافر من (الخرج) إلى (الرياض) و تدركني صلاة المغرب في الطريق فهل يجوز لي أن أجمع معها العشاء مع العلم أنني سوف أصل إلى (الرياض) قبل صلاة العشاء ، فقال : نعم يجوز.
17-وفي أحد أيام الشتاء نزلت أمطار غزيرة على مدينة (الرياض) قبل صلاة (الظهر) ، فقام أحد الأئمة في أحد المساجد بالجمع بين (الظهر) و (العصر)، فلما علم الشيخ محمد رحمه الله تعالى تكلم في مسجده وأمر من صلى معهم بإعادة صلاة (العصر).
18-وتأخرت مرة عن صلاة (الجمعة) فوجدته رحمه الله قد شرع في الركعة الأولى فصففت مع الذين يصلون في (ساحة الصفاة) بجانب (الساعة) ويقتدون بمكبر الصوت –بدون اتصال الصفوف- ، فلما انتهينا من الصلاة سألته عن صلاتي هذه فأمرني بالإعادة.
19-وسألته عن صلاة (الكسوف) هل هي فرض عين أو فرض كفاية؟ فقال: إن ابن القيم رحمه الله قال في كلامٍ له عنها إنه لو قيل بوجوبها لكان له وجه.
20-وصلى مرة على جنازة فكبر خمس تكبيرات ، فلما انصرف أخبرته فقال: لا بأس بذلك.
21-وكان يقول بعدم وجوب الزكاة في الحلي، ويقول ثبت عن خمسة من أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم  القول بذلك.
22-وكان هناك رجل من أهل (الزلفي) يعطي زكاته لقريبة منه وكانت تجمع هذه النقود ولا تشتري بها شيئاً مطلقاً ، فطلب مني أن أسأل الشيخ : هل يجوز أن يشتري بالزكاة التي يريد دفعها لها ملابس و طعاماً ونحو ذلك ودفعه إليها؟ فسألت الشيخ فسكت ولم يجب قريباً من يومين ، ثم قال :مادام الحال كما ذكر،فإنه يجوز هذا.
23-وطلب مني رجل أن أسأله في مسألة حصلت له ،فقال : عندي نقود وعلي دين فهل أخرج الزكاة عنها كلها ، أو أزكي المال الذي لي وأترك الدين، فسألت الشيخ ، فسكت الشيخ وقتاً ثم قال: بل زك مالك دون الدين.
24-وسألته عن النقد الورقي: هل هو سند أو نقد بذاته؟ فتوقف في ذلك ولم يجب ، والذي أعرفه عنه أنه مات رحمه الله ولم يفت فيها بشئ.
25-وكنت معه مرة في اليوم التاسع والعشرين من رمضان بعد العصر ، فقال : يظهر أن الليلة يهل هلال شوال ، ثم قال : إن ابن مسعود قال : صام رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  تسع رمضانات كلها تسع وعشرون يوماً.
26-وفي عام 1376هـ كتب عبد الله بن زيد المحمود رحمه الله كتاباً في المناسك أجاز فيه الرمي قبل الزوال و بالليل و لم يحدده بوقت فطلبه الشيخ للمباحثه، فكانت بينهما جلستان حضرهما جمع من المشايخ وقد حضرت عندهم، ومما دار في النقاش:
أن المحمود ذكر في منسكه أن العاجز عن الرمي يسقط عنه الرمي ولا يوكل عن نفسه لأنه لا واجب مع العجز.
فقال الشيخ محمد : أيهما أوجب الرمي أو المبيت بمنى؟
قال الشيخ المحمود: الرمي والمبيت واجبان.
قال الشيخ محمد : سبحان الله !! الرمي أوجب، وإنما المبيت وسيلة للرمي .
قال الشيخ المحمود –يعني بعض الحاضرين من تلاميذ الشيخ-: إنه يوافقني على ما قلته من جواز الرمي في الليل.
فقال الشيخ –لهذا الذي أشار إليه المحمود-: ما دليلك على ما ذهبت إليه؟
فقال: قسته على يوم عرفة ، فإن الحاج لو وقف في عرفة ليلة النحر لأجزأه لحديث عروة ابن مضرس الطائي.
فقال الشيخ محمد: لا ، هذا قياس مع الفارق، فإن الرمي أصل مستقل ، واليوم ينتهي بغروب الشمس، والليلة تتبع اليوم الذي بعدها لا الذي قبلها.
ثم بعد هذه الجلسات اعتذر الشيخ ابن محمود وقرر أن يكتب كتاباً ينقض فيه الذي قرره أولاً ، ولكنه لم يف بما ذكره للشيخ فرد عليه الشيخ محمد بكتاب (تحذير الناسك مما أحدثه ابن محمود في المناسك).
27-وكان رجل بدوي في (الزلفي) اسمه (نافع) حج ولم يسع ومضى على ذلك قريباً من 15سنة، ثم إن الشيخ محمد حج عام 1376هـ وكنت معه ، فلما ذهبت لأسلم على بعض الجماعة من أهل (الزلفي) وكان معهم (نافع) هذا ، قالوا : إنه استفتى بعض أهل العلم –في الميقات من هذه السنة-وأفتاه بأن عليه دم ، فقلت: الذي أعرفه أن السعي ركن والركن لا يجبر بدم، ثم أخبرتهم بأني سوف أسأل الشيخ محمداً عن هذا.
فلما عدت إلى الشيخ أخبرته بالواقع وسألته، فسكت –وهذه عادته رحمه الله فإنه كان ورعاً خصوصاً في العبادات- ولم يجبني إلا من الغد حيث ناداني وقال : إنه يحرم من مكانه ثم يسعى ويقصر ويلبس ، وحجه تام إن شاء الله نظراً لجهله.
28-وسألته مرة عن معنى قول صاحب الروض حيث قال في باب الخيار: (ويقبل قول قابضٍ في ثابتٍ في ذمة من ثمنٍ و قرضٍ وسلمٍ ونحوه إن لم يخرج من يده ) فقال : إن قبضت شيئاً ثابتاً في ذمة آخر فإنه يقبل قولك بأنه ناقص مثلاً و أنك لم تستوفه، لأنه ثابت في ذمة الآخر ، ولكن يقبل هذا بشرط أن لا يخرج هذا المقبوض من يدك، فإن خرج من يدك لآخر لم يقبل قولك.
29-ومن ذلك أنه كان هناك قط مؤذ في بيتي، فاستفتيت الشيخ في قتله فأفتاني لأنه مؤذ.
30- وكان يفتي بلزوم الطلاق الثلاث ، فمن طلق ثلاثاً بلفظ واحد فإن الشيخ محمداً رحمه الله يلزمه ويجعل امرأته تبين منه ، وسمعته يقول : (إن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى لما أفتى بأن الطلاق الثلاث في مجلس واحد يعد طلقة واحدة لم يكن يقصد بذلك مخالفة الجمهور الذين يفتون بلزومه ، ولكن لانتشار (نكاح التحليل) في زمنه بين المسلمين بسبب أيمان الطلاق هذه، رأى رحمه الله أن مخالفة الجمهور أخف من مفسدة (نكاح التحليل) فأفتى بذلك).
وسمعته يقول إن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه الذي يحتج المخالفون بقوله ورد أن رجلاً طلق امرأته ثلاثاً فاستفتاه فقال: ( عصيت ربك وبانت منك امرأتك).
وسمعته يقول : (إن الشيـخ محـمـد بـن عبد الوهاب رخمه الله تعالى كان يوافق الجمهور في هذه المسألة ، ولم يفت بخلاف ذلك إلا مرة واحدة لما طلق رجل امرأته ثلاثاً وكان له منها أولاد ، ورأى أنهم سيفسدهم الافتراق فأفتى بقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية).
31-وكنت معه مرة فأتت إليه امرأة من (الخرج) ومعها زوجها وأبوها وأخوها ، وهي تطلب الطلاق ، فحاول الشيخ الإصلاح بينهما ولكنه لم يستطع، فقال : (وإن يتفرقا يغن الله كلاً من سعته )، ففرض الشيخ على الزوجة أن تدفع 3000ريال ويكون خلعاً فوافقت فالتزمت بذلك ، فقال للزوج: قل طلقت زوجتي فلانة ، فطلقها.
32-وحدث أن امرأة قتلت زوجها وقبض عليها واعترفت وحكم عليها القاضي بالقتل، ثم إن أولياء المقتول تنازلوا عن القصاص، فرفض الشيخ تنازلهم ، وقال : إن قتلها حرابة لا قصاص لأنها قتلته غيلة فليس للأولياء حق في ذلك ، وأمر بقتلها ، فقتلت –وكنت من الحضور عند قتلها-.
33-وحصلت قضية عند أحد القضاة –من طلبة الشيخ- وهو أن رجلاً قبض عليه بتهمة السرقة واعترف عند الشرطة بذلك ، فلما أحيل إلى القاضي أنكر ما سبق أن أقر به ، فسأله القاضي عن هذه القضية أثناء زيارةٍ للقاضي للشيخ في منزله وأنا أسمع، فقال الشيخ: أما الحد فيدرأ عنه ، وأما المال الذي اعترف به فيلزم به.
34-وسمعته يتكلم عن القضاء يوماً وأنه ابتلاء، ثم قال : لما كانت البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر وبعض المدعين لا يأتي ببينة ولا يدري أن له حق اليمين على المدعى عليه فللقاضي أن يخبره بأن هذا حق له ، و لا يكون هذا من باب تلقين الخصم حجته المنهي عنه.
35-وسمعته يوماً يتكلم عن تزكية الشهود وأنه لا بد للمزكي من معرفة تامة بالمزكى ، وقال : إن عمر لما طلب تزكية أحد الشهود فزكاه رجل ، قال له عمر: هل جاورته؟ قال : لا ، قال : هل تعاملت معه في بيع وشراء؟ قال : لا ، قال: هل سافرت معه؟ قال: لا، قال: فأنت لا تعرفه.
من أحاديثه:
1-سمعته يقول : (لمـا كـبر الشيخ محمد ابن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى صار يؤم الناس في (التراويح) ابنه الشيخ عبد الله رحمه الله ، فكان الشيخ محمد يسأل الناس عن ابنه فيثنون عليه فقال : (الحمد لله الذي أخرج من صلبي من يقوم بالواجب).
2-وسمعته يقول : ( كان الإمام محمد بن سعود رحمه الله تعالى ديناً عادلاً ، وكانت له أكثر من امرأة وكان هناك قماش اسمه (المرود) فكان من عدله إذا أراد أن يقسم هذا القماش بين نسائه يزنه بالميزان).
-وسمعته يقول : (كـان الشيخ سليمان ابن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى يقول : أنا أعرف رجال الحديث مثل معرفتي برجال الدرعية ، ولو ذهب للنخيل ما فرق بين شجر(الجح) وشجر (القرع) ).
3-وسمعته يقول : ( كان الإمام فيصل ابن تركي رحمه الله تعالى شديد الخوف من الله ومن ذلك أنه استدعى أحد الرعية –لشكوى جاءته- فقال له –بعد أخذ ورد-: خف الله يا طويل العمر ، فبكى الإمام فيصل رحمه الله ).
4-وسمعته يقول : (كان الشيخ عبد الرحمن ابن حسن رحمه الله تعالى يقول عن نفسه أنه يذكر ثدي أمه لما كانت ترضعه).
5-وسمعته يقول عنه أيضاً : ( كان رحمه الله حاد البصر، ولما كبر وثقل بقيت معه حدة البصر ، فكانوا إذا تحروا الهلال حملوا الشيخ عبد الرحمن إلى سطح المسجد –وهو كبير- ليرى الهلال).
6-وسمعته يقول عنه أيضاً: (إنه أسند التدريس لابنه عبد اللطيف رحمه الله ، فكان ابنه لا يشرح مطلقاً وأبوه موجود، فكان أبوه يخرج من الحلقة حتى يشرح ابنه ثم يأتي وهو لا يعلم به حتى يستمع شرحه) .
7-وكان للمسجد الذي يؤمه الشيخ محمد ابن إبـراهيم رحمه الله تعالى وقف قديم من وقت الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمه الله تعالى ، فذكر للشيخ محمد أن البعض قد اعتدى على هذا الوقف فطلب ورقة الوقف –التي كتبها الشيخ عبد الرحمن- وكنت معهم ، فلما قرئت عليه وكان فيها :
"وقف على مسجد دخنة الكبير"
قال الشيخ محمد رحمه الله : ( الله أكبر ، لم يقل وقف على مسجد الشيخ لأنه هو الشيخ المقصود).
وسمعت الشيخ محمداً يذكر أن المسجد المسمى باسمه الآن إنما اسمه أصلاً (مسجد الشيخ عبد الرحمن ابن حسن) ).
8-وسمعته يقول : ( دعانا بعض أهل (ضرمى) على وليمة مع (الشيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق) رحمه الله وبعض الأخوة، فلما انتهينا من الغداء – وكان بعد العصر- استأذن الشيخ سعد ونهضنا معه –وكان هذا قبل السيارات ومعنا رواحل- فلما ظهرنا فوق عقبة (القدية) أردنا أن ننام فقيدنا الرواحل –ولم نعقلها- حتى تستطيع الرعي ولا تبتعد عنا ، فلما أصبحنا ذهب الذين معنا للبحث عن الرواحل فوجدوها كلها إلا راحلة الشيخ سعد ، فتفرقوا للبحث عنها ، وكان الشيخ سعد في هذه الأثناء يدعو الله تعالى أن يأتيه براحلته ، فأتى الذين ذهبوا للبحث عنها ولم يجدوها ، قال الشيخ محمد: فأتى رجل إلينا من بعيد وهو يسوق راحلة الشيخ سعد معه حتى وصلت إلينا ، ثم اختفى ولا ندري من هو ، وكان الذين ذهبوا للبحث عنها كل واحدٍ منهم يحسب أن الآخر هو الذي يسوقها حتى أتوا وسأل بعضهم بعضاً فأنكر كل واحد ذلك، وهذه من كرامات الشيخ سعد رحمه الله ).
9-وسمعته يقول عن أبيه الشيخ إبراهيم : 
(عندما وضعت له زوجته –أم الشيخ محمد- العشاء في أحد الأيام وكان بعد العصر –في ذلك الوقت- ، فلما بدأ بالأكل إذا الباب يطرق ، فخرج فإذا رسول من الشيوخ –يعني الملك عبد العزيز وكان يسمى بذلك في ذلك الوقت- يخبره بتكليفه بالقضاء ، قال الشيخ محمد نقلاً عن والدته : فدخل البيت مهموماً وترك العشاء وغسل يديه –ولم يتناول إلا اليسير - ، ولحظت عليه في الليل عدم نومه ، فلما أصبح سألته عن السبب فأخبرها بأنه ولي القضاء ، وكان ورعاً رحمه الله).
10-وجئت يوماً إلى الشيخ فلاقاني الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله تعالى ومعه مسودة كتاب له قرأها على الشيخ ، فلما دخلت على الشيخ – وليس عنده أحـد غيري- قال : إن رجلاً قرأ عليه قبل قليل-يعني الشيخ حموداً- كلاماً فيه بيت أعجبه وهو:
هي الأرض تهتز ابتهاجاً من الحيا *** كما اهتزت العذرا ارتياحاً من البعل
وفاتــــــه:
في صباح أحد أيام شعبان من عام 1389هـ خرج الشيخ رحمه الله إلى عمله كالعادة ووقف يوصيني ببعض الأعمال ، ورأيت على وجهه أثر صفرة ظاهرة فسألته إن كان متعباً ، أو لم ينم ؟ فسأل عن سبب سؤالي ، فقلت له عن أثر الصفرة في وجهه ، فرجع إلى بيته فسأل أهل البيت فأخبروه فذهب إلى (المستشفى المركزي) ، فأجروا له بعض التحاليل، فاكتشفوا فيه أحد الأمراض المستعصية فلم يخرج من (المستشفى) إلا عند تحري رؤية هلال رمضان حيث خرج إلى البيت فلما ثبت الشهر عاد إلى المستشفى ، ثم صدر أمر ملكي بنقله إلى (لندن) لمواصلة العلاج ، فلما وصل (لندن) أجروا له الفحوصات والتحاليل اللازمة فرأوا أن المرض بلغ غاية لا ينفع معها عملية أو علاج ، ثم دخل في غيبوبة رحمه الله تعالى وهو هناك ، فأتي به إلى (الرياض) على طائرة خاصة محمولاً على (نقالة) وبقي في غيبوبة حتى وافته المنية رحمه الله تعالى في الساعة الرابعة صباحاً –بالتوقيت العربي- من يوم الأربعاء الرابع والعشرين من شهر رمضان من عام 1389، وصلي عليه بعد صلاة الظهر من نفس اليوم وأم الناس عليه الشيخ ابن باز وامتلأ المسجد وجميع الطرقات المؤدية إليه حتى أن كثيراً من الناس لم يدركوا الصلاة عليه من الزحام ، وحمل على الأعناق إلى مقبرة (العود) وصلى عليه جماعات كثيرة في المقبرة ممن فاتهم الصلاة عليه في المسجد وأذكر أن أول جماعة صلت عليه في المقبرة كان إمامهم (الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن فارس) رحمه الله –وهو من طلبة الشيخ- .
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
قاله ممليه
حمد بن حمين بن حمد الفهدhttps://saaid.net/Warathah/1/shaikh-m.htm

----------

